# Might be a nice finger bow from Mathews



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

http://mathewsinc.com/product/trg-7/

Their website is going slow, but it looks like it might be a nice finger bow. I loved shooting my eZ7, but it was 32" ATA. This one is pricey, though.

*SPECIFICATIONS*
Brace Height *7" *
Draw Weight *40, 50, 60, 70, & 80 lbs *
Bow Weight *5.80 approximate *
Let-off *65% & 75% *
Draw Lengths *26-31"* 
Half Sizes* 26.5"-30.5" *
String/Cable String: *66"* 
Cable: *43 5/8" * 
Riser Length *34.92"* 
Cams *No Cam ST™* 
IBO Rating *up to 321 fps* 
Axle-to-Axle *38"* 
MSRP *$1,799*


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

It could be. I like my Triumph which is an inch longer but it's right on the edge for being too tight of a string angle for me. The 8" TRG might be a better choice than the 7" for finger shooting (9" would probably make the guys that like the 45" bows feel warm and fuzzy). From the reviews of the shorter No Cam, there is a pretty solid back wall and I know some finger shooters don't like a solid wall (I do though).


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tim Wells posted on his Facebook and says he has one ordered.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I would love to try one. The 9" BH, and back wall would be a dream.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Yipes..........MSRP $1,800.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

mitchell said:


> Yipes..........MSRP $1,800.


x 2. That's a beautiful custom recurve at that price. I guess I'm becoming one of the old grumps in the balcony from the Muppets, but $1800 for a bow means Mathews has lost touch with their clientele. They departed reality about $1000 ago. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpssG_gCMP4


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

> I guess I'm becoming one of the old grumps in the balcony from the Muppets


I fear I am the other grump as well.


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah the prices are way high. 

I've said before that my Martin Scepter V shoots better than my other Mathews, but I'd still like to try the new one. Though I doubt the difference would be worth the double MSRP of my Scepter V. 

Martin keeps saying they will be releasing new stuff this week. Maybe something to look at there for finger-shooters too. Maybe something like the Scepter or Shadowcat, or another long ATA bow to look at.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

makes barnsdale look like a steal . . .peace


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Martin is bringing back the Septer V with a new name.
No Shadowcat, 40" ATA is all we are going to get.
Martin could care less.

Don.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> Martin is bringing back the Septer V with a new name.
> No Shadowcat, 40" ATA is all we are going to get.
> Martin could care less.
> 
> Don.


Don, I disagree that Martin could care less. I am a finger shooter and shoot the Scepter V, Razor X and the Shardowcat. Martin does care and they are listening.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

It seems to me that on a cam bow as the cams rotate out the effective length of the bow is increased. 38" with wheels may not be enough. Time will tell.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

The new Mathews is a "no cam". You can go to the web site and watch a video of it in a draw board. The pitch is that's it has dead level nock travel through the entire draw cycle. Also looks like very little reflex. Wish they weren't so pricey. The no cam hunting model is less expensive but still pricey.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*if i was rich !*

SPECIFICATIONS

Brace Height 9"* Draw Weight 40, 50, 60, 70, & 80 lbs* Bow Weight 5.35 approximate* Let-off 65% & 75%* Draw Lengths 28-33"* Half Sizes 28.5"-32.5"* String/Cable String: 66" Cable: 43 5/8"* Riser Length 34.92"* Cams No Cam ST™* IBO Rating up to 301 fps* Axle-to-Axle 38"* MSRP $1,799*


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Would you give up the speed and get the 9" brace?


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

38ATA is too Short ( for me)
8,5 BH 41 ATA and max 1200 EURO then i would think about it ;-)
Maybe the new camsystem could be used on a future frankenbow?.....i will wait for rewiews of the TRG

GREETINGS


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

zestycj7 said:


> Martin is bringing back the Septer V with a new name.
> No Shadowcat, 40" ATA is all we are going to get.
> Martin could care less.
> 
> Don.


Don 

Do you think Martin should improve the Scepter V for the fingershooter?


Greetings


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

big cypress said:


> makes barnsdale look like a steal . . .peace


Not having shot a Barnsdale (or really even seen one), the reviews seem to indicate they are a steal either way. Guys who shoot them, love them. I've never been a Mathews guy personally, owned one and it just didn't fit me. I just hate to see the dealers trying to re-write the "market norm" on price. $1800 is pretty huge leap upwards, and don't believe it can be justified by increased labor or materials cost. I realize this is their decoy, which makes paying $1000 or $1200 for a bow feel like you are getting a better deal, but we are starting to get priced out of the sport. It's like fly fishing circa 1992. 

Okay, I'll stop complaining now.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Martin only has the Septer V in their lineup for 2015 as a finger bow, I heard it might have a new name.
If Martin really listened and cared they would of brought back the Shadowcat or revamped the Septer V to a longer ATA.
When the new owners took over they were asking all kinds of questions on their Facebook page about what the people wanted. 
I guess there just isn't enough finger shooters to warrant a longer ATA bow.
All the money is to be made from sight shooters, they have to have all the bells and whistles.
Like I have said before, I will just buy up all the Shadowcats I can find, just got one last Saturday for $300.
That makes number 4....:wink:
Don.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> Like I have said before, I will just buy up all the Shadowcats I can find, just got one last Saturday for $300.
> That makes number 4....:wink:
> Don.


I'm glad you're not into Hoyts, we'd be in a constant bidding war.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Paul68 said:


> I'm glad you're not into Hoyts, we'd be in a constant bidding war.


I have shot the Hoyts, not to my liking, to much hand shock for me.
I like the parallel limbs on the Shadowcat.
So you are more than welcome to all the Hoyts, make ya deal let me know what model you like and I will keep my eyes open for you. Just let me know if you hear of and Shadowcats.
Don.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> I have shot the Hoyts, not to my liking, to much hand shock for me.
> I like the parallel limbs on the Shadowcat.
> So you are more than welcome to all the Hoyts, make ya deal let me know what model you like and I will keep my eyes open for you. Just let me know if you hear of and Shadowcats.
> Don.


Don.... Shadowcat for a Protec LX Pro. Done deal. Anything I find, you get first dibs.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

And I thought my Hoyt was expensive! Wow! :mg:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I have in front of me a 2015 Catalog and like the looks of the New Condor and at 40" A to A is more than enough for fingers. I now have 3 Scepter IV and have shot Martins for years, everyone give the New Owners a chance to get their foot in the Door they seem to be on the right path. Hope to see all of you Barebow shooters in Vegas


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Recently acquired a PSE Freak, also a 38" riser also 320 fps IBO, and am shooting it with fingers. I am now of the opinion that this new Mathews may very well be a finger bow especially for the hunting oriented shooter. I was recently perusing the sale ads for a Hoyt or a Martin, and only happened on the Freak. Hoyt certainly has made wonderful target oriented finger bows but doesn't make anything long and fast. The mid length risers such as the Martin SceptreV, the Freak, the new Mathews might be viable as fast cam, parallel limb finger bows. Time will tell.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Is it just me or is that the ugliest bow ever made? I suppose if it shoots up to it's price tag a guy could get used to it, but first glance - ugh.


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

zestycj7 said:


> Martin only has the Septer V in their lineup for 2015 as a finger bow, I heard it might have a new name.
> If Martin really listened and cared they would of brought back the Shadowcat or revamped the Septer V to a longer ATA.
> When the new owners took over they were asking all kinds of questions on their Facebook page about what the people wanted.
> I guess there just isn't enough finger shooters to warrant a longer ATA bow.
> ...


Hi Don 

I will do. the same as You...;-)
After testing a shadowcat ....i will buy all Bowtech Constitution 07/08 
(Its only the grip ...i dont like with the shadowcat)

Greetings


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

centershot said:


> Is it just me or is that the ugliest bow ever made? I suppose if it shoots up to it's price tag a guy could get used to it, but first glance - ugh.


LOL. My buddy said exact same thing. If I could shoot it lights out I could learn to like the looks.


----------



## eagleman55 (Sep 9, 2005)

I shoot the Mathews apex 8 with 42.25 A to A. shoots great at 45 lbs with 65% let off. I found the left and right shoots went away when I used the pat Norris adjustable springy rest. when stringwalking, it is important to get a good back tension pivot release rather than a passive release. point on at 65 yds.


----------



## archer619 (Mar 24, 2013)

I watched the video. Nice!!!


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

My son just purchased the Mathews zero cam Htr model yesterday. I shot it with fingers. It's definitely too short ATA for fingers. BUT, it literally has NO hand shock or recoil. It's amazing.


----------

